# Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series - Race #1 Results



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series - Race Results*

Twenty racers made the trip to Mike Haire's *Miracle Mile Raceways* in Leesburg, Florida on Saturday, January 10th for Race #1 of the 2009 *My Series* season.

Thank you to Mike and Teresa for making everyone feel welcome and a fun day of racing.

Here are the results

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
PXR = Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. JJ Perry - MMR - 177
2. Justin Branton - MMR - 172
3. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 170
4. Bo Andrews - PXR - 140
5. Mark Branton - MMR - 134
6. Logan Branton - MMR - 131
7. Jacob Austin - MMR - 129
8. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 127
9. Sam Dapena - MMR - 122
10. Danny Mayer - MMR - 121

Concours - Bo Andrews


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 190
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 185
3. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 173
4. Matt Boman - TRB - 169
5. Stuart Andrews - PXR - 167
6. Kenny Holton - TRB - 159
7. Richard Houston - TRB - 158

Concours - Stuart Andrews


*GTP - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Sam Dapena - MMR - 187
2. Justin Branton - MMR - 183
3. Danny Mayer - MMR - 179
4. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 162
5. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 162
6. Jacob Austin - MMR - 159
7. Logan Branton - MMR - 150
8. Kenny Holton - TRB - 34

Concours - Bil Stuyvenberg


*GTP - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 215
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 207
3. Matt Boman - TRB - 195
4. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 151
5. Bill Pinch - TRB - 111

Concours - Rollin Isbell


*Open NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 183
2. Matt Boman - TRB - 170
3. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 166

Concours - Rollin Isbell


*Spec Box 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. JJ Perry - MMR - 209
2. Richard Houston - TRB - 207
3. Sam Dapena - MMR - 196
4. Kenny Holton - TRB - 171
5. Jacob Austin - MMR - 146
6. David Kirkland - TRB - 143
7. Danny Mayer - MMR - 118


*Box 12/15*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 227
2. Jeff Cox - TRB - 216
3. Kenny Holton - TRB - 200
4. David Kirkland - TRB - 27


Thank you to everyone who helped out during the day.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 7th ..... The Raceway.biz, Cocoa, Florida*


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*I Have Tracked You Down!*

Wizard Of Iz,

You can run, but you can't hide. I've finally caught up with you and now I'll be posting those spreadsheets you send along with the standings of all the categories for My Series racing.


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*My Series - Standings after Race #1*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series Race #2*

Thirty racers made the trip to Bill Pinch's *The Raceway.biz* in Cocoa, Florida on Saturday, February 7th and combined for *62 entries* for Race #2 of the 2009 *My Series* season.

Thank you to Bill and his family for providing a great racing facility and plenty of hospitality. And, of course, thank you to Lloyd "Road Block" Miller for serving as Race Director. Everyone in attendance had a great time and kept the program moving along and we were finished by 6:15pm!

Here are the results:


*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
PXR = Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*GTP - Amateur Division*
1. Kenny Holton - TRB - 207
2. Count Gibson, Jr. - TRB - 206
3. Justin Branton - MMR - 203
4. Marty Stanley - TRB - 200
5. Danny Mayer - MMR - 190
6. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 183
7. Jacob Austin - MMR - 176
8. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 164
9. Logan Branton - MMR - 148
10. Nicholas Cox - TRB - 132
11. Jeff Hofferberth - MMR - 124
12. Sam Dapena - MMR - 93
13. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 90


*GTP - Experienced Division*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 224
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 224
3. Steve Bowman - TRB - 221
4. Jeff Cox - TRB - 214
5. John "JT" Thompson - PXR - 211
6. Matt Boman - TRB - 211
7. Jeff Freitas - JSG - 208
8. Greg Walker - TRP - 208
9. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 194


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur NASCAR*
1. Lloyd Miller - TRB - 197
2. Justin Branton - MMR - 192
3. Danny Mayer - MMR - 185
4. Marty Stanley - TRB - 184
5. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 182
6. John "Bo" Andrews - PXR - 171
7. Kenny Holton - TRB - 169
8. Count Gibson, Jr. - TRB - 160.12
9. Logan Branton - MMR - 160.8
10. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 158.18
11. JJ Perry - MMR - 158.1
12. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 151


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 208
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 201
3. Steve Bowman - TRB - 194
4. Greg Walker - TRP - 194
5. John "JT" Thompson - PXR - 193
6. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 191
7. Stuart Andrews - PXR 185
8. Jeff Freitas - JSG - 168
9. Richard Houston - TRB - 164
10. Matt Boman - TRB - 61


*Spec Box 12*
1. Richard Houston - TRB - 261
2. Marty Stanley - TRB - 251
3. Count Gibson, Jr. - TRB - 249
4. Bill Piinch - TRB - 248
5. Steve Bowman - TRB - 236
6. David Kirkland - TRB - 217
7. Danny Mayer - MMR - 216


*Box 12/15*
1. Juan Dagma - TRB - 301
2. Jeff Cox - TRB - 296
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 295
4. Matt Boman - TRB - 263
5. Kenny Holton - TRB - 213
6. Sam Dapena - MMR - 87


*Open NASCAR*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 212
2. Matt Boman - TRB - 201.17
3. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 201.2
4. Marty Stanley - TRB - 194
5. Richard Houston - TRB - 102


Thank you to everyone who helped out during the day.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 14th ..... John's Slot Car Garage, Riverview, Florida*


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*My Series Standings After Race #2*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series Race #3*

Twenty racers made the trip to John & Nancy Ebersole's *John's Slot Car Garage* in Riverview, Florida on Saturday, March 14th and combined for *46 entries* for Race #3 of the 2009 My Series season. 

Thank you to John and Nancy for continuing to provide two of the smoothest tracks in America. We missed seeing John on Saturday but his handiwork was all around us. 

A couple of quick acknowledgments ....Thank you to Bill Pinch and Richard Houston for serving as our Race Director for most of the day. And, we all owe Marty Stanley, Jeff Freitas, and Phil Sloan a "Thank You" for taking time to get the Purple King track cleaned and sprayed in preparation of our visit. 

Here are the results: 


*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
PXR = Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
1. Danny Mayer - MMR - 182
2. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 180
3. Kenny Holton - TRB - 178
4. Marty Stanley - TRB - 170
5. JJ Perry - MMR - 160
6. Bo Andrews - PXR - 153
7. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 152
8. Justin Litle - None - 152
9. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 82


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 200
2. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 190
3. Jeff Freitas - JSG - 188
4. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 183
5. Bill Pinch - TRB - 175
6. Stuart Andrews - PXR - 171
7. Matt Boman - TRB - 159


*GTP - Amateur Division*
1. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 192
2. Kenny Holton - TRB - 189
3. Danny Mayer - MMR - 187
4. Marty Stanley - TRB - 185
5. Justin Litle - None - 170
6. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 168
7. JJ Perry - MMR - 167
8. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 158
9. Jacob Austin - MMR - 112


*GTP - Experienced Division*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 220
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 220
3. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 199
4. Matt Boman - TRB - 169
5. Stuart Andrews - PXR - 153


*Open NASCAR*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 194
2. William Burnside - None - 193
3. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 186
4. Matt Boman - TRB - 181
5. Stuart Andrews - PXR - 166
6. Marty Stanley - TRB - 157


*Spec Box 12*
1. Matt Boman - TRB - 254
2. Richard Houston - TRB - 239
3. Marty Stanley - TRB - 219
4. Kenny Holton - TRB - 216
5. Danny Mayer - MMR - 181


*Box 12/15*
1. William Burnside - None - 258
2. Jason Burnside - None - 255
3. Justin Litle - MMR - 212
4. Kenny Holton - TRB - 190
5. Terry Tawney - TRB - 100


Again, Thank you to everyone who helped make it a fun day of racing!

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 4th ..... The Race Place, Holly Hill, Florida*


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*florida Slot Car Racing - My Series Race #4*

The crowd wasn't as big, but it didn't stop the 35 entries from having fun. Race #4 of the *My Series* 2009 season was held on Saturday, April 4th at *Greg Walker's The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida.

Thank you to Greg and Phil for keeping the day moving along and providing a great place to race on what might be America's most unique track. And, thank you once again to Marty Stanley for serving as Series photographer.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
PXR = Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL



*GTP - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 178
2. Cory Borden - TRP - 174
3. David Bryson - TRP - 172
4. Marty Stanley - TRB - 163
5. Danny Mayer - MMR - 163
6. Kenny Holton - TRB - 155
7. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 147
8. Justin Branton - MMR - 144


*GTP - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 189
2. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 175
3. Bill Pinch - TRB - 165
4. Jeff Freitas - JSG - 161


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 363
2. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRB - 361
3. Stu Marder - ??? - 354
4. Kenny Holton - TRB - 346
5. John "Bo" Andrews - PXR - 340
6. David Bryson - TRP - 330
7. Justin Branton - MMR - 316
8. Danny Mayer - MMR - 312
9. Marty Stanley - TRB - 298


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 364
2. Bill Pinch - TRB - 357
3. Jeff Freitas - JSG - 346
4. Stuart Andrews - PXR - 340
5. Jeff Cox - TRB - 330


*Spec Box 12*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Richard Houston - TRB - 193
2. Marty Stanley - TRB - 190
3. Danny Mayer - MMR - 178


*Box 12/15*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Stu Marder - ??? - 211
2. Jeff Cox - TRB - 192
3. Kenny Holton - TRB - 188


*Open NASCAR*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course _
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 184
2. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 167
3. Marty Stanley - TRB - 157


Again, Thank you to everyone for making it a fun day of racing.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 9th ..... Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies, Jacksonville, Florida*


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Go Rollin Go!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

TOM MAR said:


> Go Rollin Go!


Thank you, sir. Now I know how the golfers feel that win when Tiger Woods isn't playing ..... Glad to win but mindful of the competition.

BTW ... on the Tri-Oval, I used that old, mangled Champion T-Flex with aluminum pans that was too ugly to sell. It's now raced at Daytona three times and has two wins. I don't even know if it will make a right-hand turn.

Hope you can make it to a race or two. It's always good to have you at the track!


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

No man ! I don't think I've outrun you yet the oval. You're as good as any!
Hope to be back soon,


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series Race #5*

Most of the local usual suspects were joined by a loyal group of travelers - including one from Georgia - to combine for 47 entries in Race #5 of Florida Slot Car Racing's *My Series* at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Austin and his crew for having the Raceway in top shape for the event and to Michael Rigsby for serving as race photographer in Marty Stanley's absence (feel better soon.) And, thank you to Pete Crawley at Crawley Distributing for helping insure that the parts cabinet was well-stocked.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
PXR = Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL

*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
1. James "JP" Snyder - PXR – 175
2. Cap Powell – PXR – 166
3. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 165
4. Chris Randall – PXR – 163
5. Rick Tomlinson – PXR – 151
6. Larry Ulsch – PXR – 150
7. JJ Perry – MMR – 144 + 13
8. Bob Rondinone - TRB – 144 + 10
9. John “Bo” Andrews – PXR – 133


*Spec NASCAR – Experienced Division*
1. John “JT” Thompson – PXR – 196
2. Eddie Broyles – PXR – 190
3. Michael Rigsby – PXR – 187
4. Terry Tawney – TRB – 186
5. Buddy Houser – PXR – 183
6. Rollin Isbell – PXR – 179
7. Dan-O Allbritton – PXR – 176
8. Stuart Andrews – PXR – 172
9. Bill Pinch – TRB – 158
10. Johnny Banks – PXR – 152


*GTP – Amateur Division*
1. James “JP” Snyder – PXR – 193
2. Kenny Holton – TRB – 189
3. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 186
4. Chris Randall – PXR – 177
5. Bob Rondinone – TRB – 176
6. Larry Ulsch – PXR – 172


*GTP – Experienced Division*
1. John “JT” Thompson – PXR – 214
2. Rollin Isbell – PXR – 208
3. Eddie Broyles – PXR – 207
4. Michael Rigsby – PXR – 197
5. Terry Tawney – TRB – 193
6. Dan-O Allbritton – PXR – 136
7. Johnny Banks – PXR – 129


*Open NASCAR*
1. John “JT” Thompson – PXR – 195
2. Terry Tawney – TRB – 194
3. Michael Rigsby – PXR – 193
4. Eddie Broyles – PXR – 192
5. Chris Randall – PXR – 161
6. Rollin Isbell – PXR – 119


*Spec Box 12*
1. Richard Houston – TRB – 237
2. Austin Latham – PXR – 219
3. JJ Perry – MMR – 212
4. Lee Pinkstaff – PXR – 183
5. James “JP” Snyder – PXR – 54


*Box 12/15*
1. Jeff Cox – TRB – 249
2. Terry Tawney – TRB – 248
3. Kenny Holton – TRB – 245
4. Johnny Banks – PXR – 235


Thanks to the *24* racers who spent their Saturday racing.

*Next Race ….. Saturday, July 11th ….. The Raceway.Bix , Cocoa, Florida*


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Marty will post the pictures I took as soon as he is able, he has been pretty sick and near the point of being hospitalized.

Mike R


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*My Series - 2009 - Race #5 Photos*

Spec NASCAR Amateur Field









Spec NASCAR Amateur Concours Winner









Spec NASCAR Amateur Podium










Spec NASCAR Experienced Field









Spec NASCAR Experienced Concours Winner









Spec NASCAR Experienced Podium









​


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

GTP Amateur Field









GTP Amateur Concours Winner









GTP Amateur Podium










GTP Experienced Field









GTP Experienced Concours Winner









GTP Experienced Podium


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

Open NASCAR Field









Open NASCAR Concours Winner









Open NASCAR Podium










Spec-12 Field









Spec-12 Podium










Box-12 Field









Box-12 Podium


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

*A big "Thank You" to Rollin Isbell*

I wanted to add a picture to what Marty posted. The gentleman on the far right in the Gators Tee is Rollin Isbell, the spark plug in our Florida My Series racing. A big "Thank You" to Rollin and his tireless efforts in getting everything organized and operating as smooth as possible in this race series. Here you see Rollin where he usually is, at the Tech desk, that is when he's not racing himself.To Rollin's left is Austin Latham in the purple shirt, the owner of Phoenix Raceway.

Thank you, Rollin.

Mike R


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

Mike,

One of the things that most racers don't understand - there is a lot of work and preparation that goes into each one of these My Series Races.

Some raceways have to reconfigure there place of business just to make enough space for everyone to come out, have adequate room to setup and race at the races. Bill Pinch is one of those raceway operators that goes the extra mile and takes his tri-oval apart, stacks it up against the wall and fills the void left by the absence of the track by tables so everyone will have an adequate amount of pit space.

Just think of all the tech opportunities, race directing, turn marshaling and such that has to be intact to make the race successful.

Each person that takes on a job to support the My Series is dedicating a part of their race day just to make sure everyone has the opportunity to have a great day _'playing with little toy cars and making them go fast!'_.

Heck, when I got sick, you stepped up to the plate and agreed to take the photos so that the rest of the group could see their cars - I just think that makes the results so meaningful - photos. The guys that spent the extra time on making their race entry look good enough to win the Concours title for the category they are entered in is just an example of all of this.

I for one see the number of entries down this year in My Series. If you ask 50 racers why that is, you will more then likely get about 55 different responses. However, if more of the racers took it upon themselves to do just one thing - show up for at least a couple of the remaining races:

The Raceway.biz - Cocoa, FL - Saturday, July 11th

Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL - Saturday, August 8th

Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL - Saturday, September 12th

They would see just how much effort goes into making this racing program what it is . . . . _Lots of Fun and very competitive_!

Rollin is the cog that makes all this work, even though you and I are both in trouble for bringing this to everyone' attention. It is something that must be said, because it's true. When you have someone that is halfway across the United States the afternoon before a race, flies home on Friday, then gets up at "O-Dark-Thirty" just to drive several hours to make it to a race - well my friend, that is what Rollin is all about. Doing what it is that no one else seems to be able to do - make My Series work.

_Thank you Rollin!​_


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

*If anyone knows how to get ahold of....*

If anyone knows how to get in touch with Bill Stuyvenberg, please have him call Austin at Phoenix Raceway. His left his Amateur Nascar racer there Saturday.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep .... both of you guys are in trouble.

But it's not me. It's the racers in the state of Florida. And, it's the track owners. 

The racers have shown up every month with their equipment ready to race which has led to very few issues at tech in. That makes the whole day go faster.

Most months this year the Track Owners have stepped up and taken on the burden of checking the cars at tech and directing the races. At The Raceway.biz and at The Race Place I don't think I touched a car or a computer the whole day. It was all Bill Pinch and Greg Walker making it happen at their respective raceways. At John's Slot Car Garage we all pitched in because John had just entered hospice the day before. 

And at Phoenix, there were a lot of people who made the race possible. I heard that Austin and some others (maybe Johnny and Larry?) got the track cleaned and prepped on Tuesday. (And it was darn near perfect on Saturday.) Buddy spent a good portion of his morning working on a lot of Spec Amateur cars --- other than his own --- so that more people could race. He even made time to true a set of tires for me so I could try a different compound. And, as Marty pointed out, Mike stepped up and acted as Race Photographer for the day. All I really did was tech cars because Austin isn't as familiar with the cars or racers. No big deal.

Thanks for the "props", but there a lot of people who deserve them as much or more.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Mike R said:


> If anyone knows how to get in touch with Bill Stuyvenberg, please have him call Austin at Phoenix Raceway. His left his Amateur Nascar racer there Saturday.
> 
> Mike R


Mike, Richard posted on another forum that he called Greg at The Race Place and he'll let Bill know where he left his car.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*My Series - Race #6 - The Raceway.biz - Cocoa, FL*

Florida Slot Car Racing race number six of the 2009 *My Series* season visited *Bill Pinch’s The Raceway.biz* in Cocoa, Florida on Saturday, July 11, 2009. Thank you to Bill, his family, and Lloyd for making everyone feel at home and able to enjoy a fun day of racing. And more importantly, thank you to the racers who made the day possible.

In anticipation of a light turnout Bill decided not to disassemble the Oval and instead use it for the Spec NASCAR classes. I’m sure that made for some exciting, side-by-side racing. Wish I could have been there!


*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
PXR = Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*GTP – Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Bob Rondinone – TRB – 214
2. Kenny Holton – TRB – 212
3. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 210
4. Danny Mayer – MMR – 199
5. Bill Colvard – TRB – 198
6. Ian Landry – TRB – 186
7. Billy Rouse – TRB – 148
8. George Snyder – TRP – 130
9. JJ Perry – MMR – 75
10. Count Gibson – TRB – 73 

*GTP – Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimib_
1. Terry Tawney – 117
2. Matt Boman – 108


*Spec NASCAR – Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Oval_
1. Count Gibson - TRB – 453
2. Bob Rondinone – TRB – 448
3. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 444
4. Billy Rouse – TRB – 411
5. Ian Landry – TRB – 385
6. George Snyder – TRP – 379
7. Danny Mayer – MMR – 255
8. JJ Perry – MMR – 235


*Spec NASCAR – Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Oval_
1. Terry Tawyne – TRB – 493
2. Bob Rondinone – TRB – 487
3. Loyd Miller – TRB – 410
4. Stuart Andrews – PXR – 322
5. Matt Boman – TRB – 154


*Open NASCAR*
1. Terry Tawney – TRB – 108
2. Matt Boman – TRB – 98


*Spec Box 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman – TRB – 268
2. Richard Houston – TRB – 257
3. Kenny Holton – TRB – 255
4. JJ Perry – MMR – 247
5. Danny Mayer – MMR – 220
6. Count Gibson – TRB – 147


*Box 12/15*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Juan Dagma – TRB – 297
2. Terry Tawney – TRB – 283
3. Matt Boman – TRB – 281
4. Kenny Holton – TRB – 257
5. Jeff Cox – TRB – 247

*Next Race …… Saturday, August 8, 2009 at Miracle Mile Raceways in Leesburg, Florida*


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Next Race --- Saturday, 8/8/09*

Race number seven out of eight for the 2009 Season is Saturday, August 8th at *Mike Haire's Miracle Mile Raceways* in Leesburg, Florida.

Running order will be:

Spec NASCAR - Amateur and Experienced Divisions
GTP - Amateur and Experienced Divisions
Open NASCAR - Open to all racers
Spec Box 12 - Open to all racers
Box 12/15 - Open to all racers

The raceway is scheduled to open at 8am.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*My Series Race #7 - Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL*

Florida Slot Car Racing race number seven of the 2009 *My Series* season visited *Mike Haire's Miracle Mile Raceways* in Leesburg, Florida on Saturday, August 8, 2009. Thank you to Mike and his family for having the track in great shape for racing. And, to Jeff for running the "Track" button for all of our races.

*Raceway Key *
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
PXR = Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL



*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
1. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 179
2. Chad Newman - MMR - 178
3. Bobby Beauchemin - MMR - 176 + 7
4. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 176 + 6.75
5. Jonathan Cook - MMR - 176 + 6.5
6. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 175
7. Kenny Holton - TRB - 162
8. Joe Winchell - MMR - 161


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. Jason Burnside - ??? - 193 + 19
2. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 193 + 8
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 179 + 17
4. Jim Yonkers - MMR - 179 + 6
5. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 177
6. Bill Pinch - TRB - 175
7. Matt Boman - TRB - 166


*GTP - Amateur Division*
1. Chad Newman - MMR - 200
2. Kenny Holton - TRB - 192
3. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 190
4. Jon Cook - MMR - 187 + 14
5. Joe Winchell - MMR - 187 + 10
6. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 186
7. Bobby Beauchemin - MMR - 183
8. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 180


*GTP - Experienced Division*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 214
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 213
3. Matt Boman - TRB - 208
4. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 196


*Open NASCAR*
1. Jason Burnside - ??? - 198
2. Matt Boman - TRB - 193
3. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 181
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 177


*Spec Box 12*
1. Matt Boman - TRB - 1


*Box 12/15*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 231
2. Jason Burnside - ??? - 227
3. Matt Boman - TRB - 219 + 13
4. Kenny Holton - TRB - 219 + 9
5. Jeff Cox - TRB - 209 + 2.25
6. Rollin Isbell - PXR - 209 + 2.0


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 12, 2009 at Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida*


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*Results Throught August Event*


----------

